# Comply Foam Tips on Ultimate Ears Triple.fi 10 Pros



## dcstep

A couple of months ago I moved up from the Ultimate Ears Super.fi 5 Pros to the Triple.fi 10 Pros. I gained resolution in both the bass and treble. Both are great IEMs. Despite my large size, over 6' and over 200 lbs, I needed to use the smallest silicon fitting to fit in my ear. Even then they would sometimes slip loose and I'd lose bass response. I was constantly twisting them back in. The supplied foamies were too large.

 I ordered a set of Comply's T-400 Version of their foam tips. They fit right on the T.fis with no alteration. (More than one person has said that they need modification, but I have no idea what that's about. Maybe they had a different size or the Comply's have been revised recently.)

 The foam is very different from the others that I've tried, in that it's very soft and compliant, yet it springs back into its shape very slowly. To insert I first squeeze the foamies to make them smaller, then I twist them into my ears as UE recommends, then I hold them for a few seconds until they totally fill the ear canal. There's no heavy pressure on the ears, yet the seal is perfect and stays that way for hours.

 In the last two weeks I did about 16-hours of flying on a combination of private and commercial aircraft. The T.fis were in my ears most of that time and stayed comfortable for the even the longest stint of 4-hours. Previously, the silicon fittings would start to itch and needed to be re-seated several times per flight. The only time I took the Complys out was to hear the flight attendants. Oh yeah, isolation is HIGH, at least 26dB.

 Check them out at:
Comply™ | Foam Replacement Tips
 Online ordering was slick and delivery was quick, about three days.

 The Triple.fis really shine their best when coupled with the Comply T-400 foam tips. I think the Triple.fis are better than either my AKG K701s or my Audio Technica W5000s.

 Dave


----------



## dcstep

In another thread someone was worrying about the Complys getting dirty. That hasn't been an issue for me, since I'm only using them while travelling and don't have a dirty jobs. In my usage I'm guessing that I'll get at least 100-hours per set before they get too funky and need retirement. At around $5 per set I'll just replace them and not worry.

 They DO seem highly absorbant, so I suspect that they would get stinky and ugly if regularly used for exercise or while working on dirty jobs. They're SO isolating that I wouldn't recommend wearing them on dangerous jobs like roofing or mowing. (Mowing is a very dangerous job for those of you that don't realize it).

 Dave


----------



## NeObliviscaris

< worried abut getting them dirty.

 I really want to get them, but my concern is the awkwardness to insertin them into my ear. Like, when you squeeze em to they stay squeezed for enough time to get em in ur ear?

 With the UE foams (apart form being **** quality and falling off the stem and stayn in my ear), when I squeeze it exapnds str8 away so cant get em in the ear.

 would love to get em, but the shipping alone sets the price too high!


----------



## dcstep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FeedMeTrance* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_< worried abut getting them dirty.

 I really want to get them, but my concern is the awkwardness to insertin them into my ear. Like, when you squeeze em to they stay squeezed for enough time to get em in ur ear?

 With the UE foams (apart form being **** quality and falling off the stem and stayn in my ear), when I squeeze it exapnds str8 away so cant get em in the ear.

 would love to get em, but the shipping alone sets the price too high!_

 

It's not awkward at all. Unlike other foamies the re-form slowly and don't spring back instantly. I squeeze my down and calmly insert them. I hold them for a few seconds, until they feel secure, then let go. Once inserted they're good for several hours.

 If you figure 100+ hours per set the price is low compared to other improvements, like recabling.

 They're worth the money for most of us.

 Dave


----------



## thread

dcstep, want to take some pics of the comply tips on the IEM? I'm really curious how it looks...

 I found that when I put the shure olives on my TF10P, the foam went past the IEM tip ... and when I put them in my ears, it folds over the holes a bit and starts to really muffle the sound.

 Not an issue with the comply tips?


----------



## PixelSquish

hey does anyone know the cheapest place to get the comply tips for the triple.fi's?

 i remember i loved the comply tips on my UM1's. 

 cheapest i see is 5 pair for 20 bucks. anbody know of cheaper?


----------



## Stone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dcstep, want to take some pics of the comply tips on the IEM? I'm really curious how it looks...

 I found that when I put the shure olives on my TF10P, the foam went past the IEM tip ... and when I put them in my ears, it folds over the holes a bit and starts to really muffle the sound.

 Not an issue with the comply tips?_

 

Thread,

 I have Comply Tx-500 for my TF 10, and I have had exactly the problem you are describing. When I first listened with the foam tips I noticed a drastically muffled sound. First I believed the "accustically transparent" wax guard to be the culprit, but after cutting it out the issue persisted. 
 I continued to cut off the excess foam that extends beyond the tip of the actual earphones. This resulted in the great sound I was used to from silicone tips and made for a great fit as well. I have since modified another pair of Tx-500 on which I cut off the excess foam but leaving the dust guard in place. Both my wife an I experienced the same muffled sound that was resolved by removing the excess foam on the tip. We are both using the small Tx-500.
 So - my modified Comply foam tips are great - the cut surface is not as nicely sealed as the rest of the foam tip, and this is where the tips are starting to come apart first. I still get a couple of months extensive use out of them, so I will continue buying and modifying the Tx-500 until I find a foam tip that does not have the excess foam.
 Cheers,
 Stone


----------

